# Out with friends



## Evander (Feb 17, 2006)

Shot with the Sony point and shoot.


----------



## mabs (Feb 18, 2006)

they're some ncie bikes. whats it like in black and white?


----------



## Ruining (Feb 19, 2006)

Diggin' the R1.  And is that a MotoGuzzi?  Which is yours?

This is probably an odd first post, but I need another bike.


----------



## Evander (Feb 19, 2006)

R1 and yes it's a MotoGuzzi. Mine is the 04 ZX-10R.  Errrr was mine.  I ran up on a deer on ACH and instead of hitting it I decided to grab a handful of brakes and highside off the mountain.  Now I have the same bike in 05.  BTW the Guzzi is dead too.  Lady did an illegal U-turn in front of my buddy and he launched himself over her hood.  Now he's on a black R6.


----------



## Evander (Feb 19, 2006)

mabs said:
			
		

> they're some ncie bikes. whats it like in black and white?



Here you go







I think the bikes loose something without color.  What do you think?


----------



## Ruining (Feb 19, 2006)

Evander said:
			
		

> R1 and yes it's a MotoGuzzi. Mine is the 04 ZX-10R.  Errrr was mine.  I ran up on a deer on ACH and instead of hitting it I decided to grab a handful of brakes and highside off the mountain.  Now I have the same bike in 05.  BTW the Guzzi is dead too.  Lady did an illegal U-turn in front of my buddy and he launched himself over her hood.  Now he's on a black R6.



Remind me to never go for a ride with you, once I get a new bike.


----------



## mabs (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah, definately much better with the colour. tis good


----------

